# Threads missing



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

There is an occasional number of threads that have been moved.

But when I click one of them there's a page saying that the thread does not exist.

Are those threads being deleted by mods as of late? Even in the flame room?

:?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Occasionally threads are deleted, or moved into a 'quarantine' area subject to further investigation.

This doesn't happen *all* that often - unless testosterone levels take a sharp increase (), or someone breaks the rules (advertising by someone who is not an official advertiser for example).

HTH


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

silkman said:


> There is an occasional number of threads that have been moved.


If they break the rules (i.e. advertisers etc) then they get moved to our Quarantine area. By doing this instead of deleting them, Jae has the opportunity to reinstate them should an agreement be made or if any mod has been too keen.


silkman said:


> But when I click one of them there's a page saying that the thread does not exist.


This was an advertiser but unfortunately when I moved it I left the "shadow" behind.


silkman said:


> Are those threads being deleted by mods as of late? Even in the flame room?


Yes and they always have been. That's one of the tasks moderators have.

Sorry. I thought most people knew we existed and what we did. :?


----------

